# Regency Club-any info?



## loosefeet (Jan 3, 2012)

We are the Pueblo Bonito Sunset-went to a presentation.  They are trying to sell points that would work with their fractionals and also for trading in something called "Preferred" ( sorry, wasn't listening carefully).  Anyone know of this arrangement and these new club access ability?
Also, is there a resale market for these types of fractionals?


----------



## loosefeet (Jan 11, 2012)

*Correction-Registry Collection*

Looks like I had the wrong name.  Any updated information on this?  We looked at the houses by Pueblo Bointo Sunset.  They are ( supposedly) in the collection-and another resort called Old Greenwood is also.  So more interested in the options to trade in the collection.


----------

